# Make 90degree handpiece fit to Foredom motor



## PerkinsPowered (Oct 5, 2019)

What could be the best solution how to make the CCspecialty 90degree handpiece to fit to Foredom K.SRH440 with square drive shafting? 

http://www.ccspecialtytoolstore.com/right-angle-rotary-hand-tool-for-porting-p/182amc.htm

https://www.foredom.net/product/k-srh440-industrial-kit-with-square-drive-shafting/


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 5, 2019)

A mini jackshaft and coupling?


----------



## PerkinsPowered (Oct 5, 2019)

http://www.ccspecialtytoolstore.com/product-p/sheath.htm Will this fit?


----------

